# Giga-Snowflake Modification by Nathan Wilson



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

An insane geometric modification of the Megaminx.

Nathan Wilson is the pro when it comes to creative new twisty puzzles and big twisty puzzle projects. 

Great job and hope to see lot of new shapes and ideas.


----------

